# Art From Bones



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't afford it, but it doesn't cost to look. http://forgottenboneyard.com/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous and bizarre, and WAY cool!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Hairazor.


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

OK. i looked. and uh.. ok. 

So some of the things are cool, what i did like was the gator tooth carnivorous plant. that reminds me of Seymour from the Little Shop Of horrors who my wife absolutely loves. I would buy it for her as an xmas gift but i already spent my budget on her for what she actually asked for


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. Bookmarked that page so I can peruse it slowly later.


----------

